# Problem with my radio volume



## Sweetvince25 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hey guys just starting paying on a 2014 cruze. Basic model. Stock radio not my link. I took it in 2 days ago for a software update on the radio because of that recall July 10th. And now it seems like my radio is way quieter the before. Seems like once you hit 30 on the volume it doesn't get louder. Figured I'd ask to see if anyone else noticed this. And can fix it. Either way going to tell dealership about it.


----------

